
NESmaker – Make NES Games. No Coding Required - felipebueno
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1316851183/nesmaker-make-nes-games-no-coding-required
======
felipebueno
TL-DR: NESmaker is a software tool for creating brand new, hardware playable,
cartridge based games for the Nintendo Entertainment System...without having
to write a single line of code.

